# Water changes in a large aquarium



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I was wondering how those of you that have 20+ gallon tanks do water changes? I can't really lift more than about 5 gallons of water, so how would I do water changes in, say, a 90 gallon tank?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You have to siphon the tank water into a BIG bucket and then pour it out. You can't move it from the spot so... I'm going to get like a 125 gallon in a few years so I might as well enjoy my 3.5 gallon as it is. ;P


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I use a python water changer, hooks up to my sink faucet, run the cold tap on full pressure, sucks the water out. Adjust temperature once ready to refill and push the nozzle on the bottom. Takes about 20 minutes to change 75g of water in the tanks in my signature. Very easy and best $50 I ever spent (cheaper if you get the 25ft and not 50ft hose like I have)


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm the same as Tazman, right after I set up my 46g I purchased a Python. BEST THING EVER! You hook it up to a faucet, syphon/vacuum straight to the sink, then refill it with a switch of a valve. There are other brands that i think are less expensive.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

shellieca said:


> I'm the same as Tazman, right after I set up my 46g I purchased a Python. BEST THING EVER! You hook it up to a faucet, syphon/vacuum straight to the sink, then refill it with a switch of a valve. There are other brands that i think are less expensive.


How much are they?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Check here


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

How exactly do they work?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Tazman said:


> I use a python water changer, hooks up to my sink faucet, run the cold tap on full pressure, sucks the water out. Adjust temperature once ready to refill and push the nozzle on the bottom. Takes about 20 minutes to change 75g of water in the tanks in my signature. Very easy and best $50 I ever spent (cheaper if you get the 25ft and not 50ft hose like I have)


wow...Sorry I'm having a migraine and not functioning very well....You already answered my questions... My bad...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Just wanted to add my love of my Python hose. I even use it on my 10 gal betta tank that is sitting on the floor (I remove the large siphon and just use the hose and apparatus that attaches to the sink). I can't imagine doing water changes on a tank larger than 10 gallons without it. I've even used it to change water on the 120 gal NA community tank I took care of for a bit in college. I will never keep fish without this handy device.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Do they still make the python?
I broke the attachment to the sink some month's ago and could not find anywhere that still sold these.
Was told they went out of buisness.
I ended up buying Aqueon water changer which work's well but wouldn't mind finding sink adapter for my python.
Wasn't until a couple year's ago that i used these devices and i really don't know how I managed before.
Toted a lot of bucket's for larger tank's


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

1077 - I broke mine as well and ordered this as a replacement. It fits perfectly and is actually more robust than the one which came with the python.

This site is in Canada but am sure you can get them in the USA as well.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tazman said:


> 1077 - I broke mine as well and ordered this as a replacement. It fits perfectly and is actually more robust than the one which came with the python.
> 
> This site is in Canada but am sure you can get them in the USA as well.


Ahhh,, Many thank's for the link.
I shall see if I can find em here in U.S.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

1077 said:


> Do they still make the python?
> I broke the attachment to the sink some month's ago and could not find anywhere that still sold these.
> Was told they went out of buisness.
> I ended up buying Aqueon water changer which work's well but wouldn't mind finding sink adapter for my python.
> ...


Yes they still sell them, I bought mine just a few weeks ago. You can Google Python aquarium cleaner and get a list of websites that sell them for a price comparison.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

shellieca said:


> Yes they still sell them, I bought mine just a few weeks ago. You can Google Python aquarium cleaner and get a list of websites that sell them for a price comparison.


Hmmm, I shall try again.
Most of my regular sources for such equipment, say that this product has been discontinued:-(


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

1077 said:


> Hmmm, I shall try again.
> Most of my regular sources for such equipment, say that this product has been discontinued:-(


I know Amazon has it & I bought mine directly from Python's website. It may be that your online store is no longer supplying it.


----------

